# Emergency Please Help



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,

I 3 year old wethers that appear bloated. They are spitting up their cud all over. They aren't down and they don't have a temp and I think they are an onion. What can I do


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If I read this right you have (3) year old wethers and all three are doing this. If it was onion that they ate then it could be that they just plain hated it or they could have eaten enough to be toxic in which case it would be time for therabloat and charcoal


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks Sondra, I don't have either of those. The most they could have gotten is a quarter of a red onion. They are foaming. Is there anything else I can use to help them? It's a holiday and I don't think I can get anything right now


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

give them some baking soda wet your finger and get a glob of it on there and put in their mouth or delute some in water and syringe it down them but th glob like size of a dime is usually easier I just wipe on the side of their cheek so they don't just spit out the glob. then give them some maylox or malanta to coat the stomach. Probios if you have it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you might want to check inside their mouth to make sure nothing is stuck which I really doubt since it is all 3 of them


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

If the rumen is high and hard and overfull massage and then right after that rub the throat upwards- this will help them expel the gas that is bloating them. Get some olive oil in a syringe - the largest one you have and get it down their throat. Walk them.
IF it is bloat.

If the rumen is not full and hard and they are puking and slinging cud then they have been poisoned by something like azaleas or some other common yard plant.
If you don't have probios you can put a rennet tab down them and it helps stop the puking. They will puke until all the matter is out that is toxic and this can be quite awhile if they ate much of whatever was poisonous. Keep fresh water out they will be very thirsty once they stop.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you have rhododendrons? I remember people in N.CA having trouble with that.
Very toxic and the goats love them. They sling cud when they eat those.
L


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

This is GoatDad's wife responding for him. He asked me to tell you all thanks. He has dosed them all with baking soda and he will go get some Mylanta for them too. We have Probios so we can give them that too. We did find some red onion in their pen and have pulled it all out. We had a party here yesterday and BBQ and our suspicion is that some well meaning but misinformed guests tossed the onion over the fence for the goats (because everyone know that goats eat everything, right?) I actually saw them vomiting first. I had gone out there to check on them and they were all fine and when I looked out two hours later one was vomiting a lot and one other was just starting. An hour later the three were going. Since he first emailed you we have more starting to vomit so it seems to come on quickly. Hopefully it will pass quickly as well. We've pulled out two more that are not sick so far just in case there is something in there that we missed.

Thank you for your help! We will keep you posted as to how they are doing!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It is my understanding that onions in small amounts are not toxic to goats. We have loads of wild onion in our pastures and they love the tops of our garden onions. There must be something else to explain this. They would have to eat onions daily for a long time to be ill and it would not be a puking illness but organ complications. It would take a very large amount of onion to make that many goats that sick. Like a gorging amount. Are the rumens hard? 
L


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

We had a more in depth look of their yard and found that someone has dumped their yard waste into the goat pen. There is a whole lot of what looks like it could be oleander.  I'm looking right now at pictures on line to find out if that's it. 

As far as i can tell the progression is that they start out with hard rumens until the vomiting starts, then they vomit profusely, the rumen softens and they start looking like they are feeling better. We only found maybe half of a red onion.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

OH my gosh- I am so sorry- oleander is so toxic- you will have to work with them till they get it all out and then support them while they get their rumens working again.
Gosh these well meaning people grrrrrrr. So it is toxicity and not bloat. 

It is very good they are puking- if they digest and it is oleander it will affect the heart.
you really need to see if you can find some charcoal. You will know they are past danger when they stop puking and if they do not show respiratory involvement. If they start breathing rapidly they have ingested enough for the cardiac glycosides to affect them.
Try to keep them as calm as possible if they start having trouble breathing.
So sorry- please keep us updated.
Lee


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My goats eat onions all the time in the pasture. I can smell it on their breath. Never a problem....not yet anyway. I have never even tasted it in their milk. Did have a pony colic last year and we suspected onion. Gave him banamine and walked him for a couple of hours. He repeated the episode two nights later, but never again and we still have the onions. Kind of a mystery.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK you best get him to go to a pet store even Walmart and get charcoal If oleander it is very poisonous.


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

We talked to the homeowner that put the clippings in the yard and it's NOT oleander (thank goodness). The plant is called podocarpus (also called weeping podocarpus). We can't find any information on the web that it's poisonous, but that and the onion are the only two new things that are in their environment that they could have eaten. Maybe it's a combination of both? Anyway, the first one to get sick seems to be feeling much better now that he has gotten almost everything out of his belly and the other 2 that started vomiting after him seem better as well. The last hasn't vomited yet, but I think that once he does he will feel better. I think they are all going to be OK, just a bit sick and miserable for a while. We've asked the neighbor to let us know before he throws anything over the fence again.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay I googled granted I'm not near as good a googler as sondra but weeping podocarpus is also known as Japanese Yew and the only thing I found on it was the answer that Yes it is extremly poisionous to pets

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Are_Podoc...rubs_poisonous_to_pets_and_dogs_in_particular


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Me too this is what I found:

Taxus spp Yew 
Most of North America; Japanese and English yew common ornamentals All Evergreen perennial tree or shrub. Bark reddish brown then flaking in scales. Leaves linear, 0.5-1 in. (1.5-2.5 cm) long, 2-ranked on twig, upper surface dark green, lower yellow-green, midribs prominent. Flowers unisexual, inconspicuous. Fruit single stony seed. Bright scarlet color. Toxic alkaloids in bark, leaves, seeds. Gaseous distress, diarrhea, vomiting, tremors, dyspnea, dilated pupils, respiratory difficulty, weakness, fatigue, collapse, coma, convulsions, bradycardia, circulatory failure, death. Death may be rapid. Poisoning usually results when branches and trimmings fed to livestock.

here is the link:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/htm/bc/ttox04.htm

hope this helps, and hope your goats get better. :down

Sheryl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank goodness it is not oleander. Very happy to hear that.
You would have to know which podocarpus it is to know toxicity.
They vary and some are poisonous. Especially if they have seeds on them.
So perhaps you are dealing with bloat from competitive eating of a new food.
You will still need to rebuild the rumen flora once they have settled.
L


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

i hope they are Ok and survive that.


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

I found this: "All true yews belong to the genus, Taxus. That includes Taxus cuspidata, plants which bear the common name, "Japanese yews." However, plants of an entirely different genus, namely, Podocarpus macrophylla, are also commonly referred to as "Japanese yews," so be careful. " http://landscaping.about.com/od/evergreenshrubsbushes1/a/japanese_yews.htm

But I do also see other sites referring to yews ans podocarpus as the same thing. Maybe it's just hopeful thinking on my part, but I'm inclined to think that the above information is correct. Also, I've looked up pictures of yew and podocarpus and what our goats were exposed to looks much more like podocarus than yew. In particular, most sites say that yew has a reddish bark and the pictures that I've found all seem to support that, while the podocarpus has light green bark. Yew also seems to have darker green foliage and the leaves seem to branch out on either side of the stem whereas the podocarpus sprouts out all around. So our best educated guess is that podocarpus and yew are separate species, that what we've got is podocarpus and that it's hopefully not toxic or not very toxic.

We've also found a small amount of azalea in the yard clippings. Our poor dear neighbors basically tossed a whole pile of everything bad that you could possibly feed a goat over the fence! The good news is that whatever they got into they are looking better now and I first noticed them being sick about 7 hours ago so hopefully if they were going to get any worse they would have. Other than the vomiting they don't have any symptoms, no respiratory problems or circulatory problems, not even the runs. Just a whole lot of barfing going on over here!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for that update- a small amount of azalea can bring on the barfs.
It will be awhile before they show signs of toxin damage if there is any.
You will have to watch appetites and support with probios and yeast and fortified vit b.
Best Luck with the recovery.
Lee


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, my goats nibbled on some azaleas and were slinging cud for a couple days...fortunately they all recovered ok. I tried charcoal baking soda and some oil although by the time i realized what it was I probably was a little late for it to do much good.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Man...I think I'd be fit to be tied. No, I KNOW I'd be fit to be tied. I think I'd be letting them know that they owed me some goats of my choice if these didnt make it.


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Qvrfullmidwife said:


> Man...I think I'd be fit to be tied. No, I KNOW I'd be fit to be tied. I think I'd be letting them know that they owed me some goats of my choice if these didnt make it.


I agree LeeAnne. All of my neighbors know not to feed my goats anything.
Terry


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help. The two that showed the first signs will now nibble on meat goat pellets and BOSS and are drinking some water. I have probios and as soon as our feed store opens I am going to try to find some injectable B and yeast. I may have to run the 100 miles to Tractor Supply to get it. What else can I do for them?


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

It's kind of my fault that the neighbor put the stuff in the goat yard. He was trimming some pine and a couple of other things I know they like a few weeks ago and I told him to throw it in the goat area. He just figured he could do the same with anything. Also we just moved the goats to a new area and I haven't moved the don't feed the goats signs.


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

This is just one reason I don't let anyone feed anything to any of my animals for any reason except if someone is caretaking for me and then they know they had better stick to my feeding plan without exception. That is the only way to know, at least what didn't cause a problem should one come up. I hope your goats fully recover.


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to drive the 200 mile round to Tractor Supply for injectable B complex, Yeast and charcoal. Is there anything else I should get for them?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Therabloat, doubt TSC has yeast or charcoal and doubt yeast is all that important at the moment for what your dealing with if they have it get Fortified B Complex. have probios and even a live active yogurt or rennet tablets will help with the rumen. Make sure you have needles and syringes enough before you go.


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, I just replenished my needle and syringe supply a couple of weeks ago for vaccination time. Any advise on dose for B. They seem to only have B complex in sterile solution. I'm assuming that is better then nothing.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use 3 cc regardless of weight except in babies but will go look it up


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK bottle says Bottle says calves, swine and sheep (I assume goats come in here somewhere) 5ML per 100lbs.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

charcoal can be found in regular people pharmacies


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your goats 

My only advise is if you are going to drive 200 miles you might want to call TSC first to make sure they have what you are looking for in stock. Mine is always out of what I _need_ right then.

I hope your goaties are feeling better soon.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When stuff like this happens, getting into grain, posions etc...you have a very short window of opportunity to react. Slinging their cud is actually a very good thing, it tells you that most of the problems are in the cud and not yet had time to go systemically through the body. You can choose to do nothing, or to agressively treat which means tubing oil into the rumen to fill it, which can be a quart or more. Thera Bloat or Bloat guard should be part of everyones med chests, use the whole thing with more oil initially. Any charcoal including aquarium charcoal from wallmart can be put in the blender and made into a powder to be used...baking soda...but no matter what you choose or the mixtures there of fill the rumen. This smoothers the offending problem with grain hopefully reduces the acid it builds up or keeps it moving so it doesn't impact. IF you wait, than you are likely going to have a dead goat or one that needs surgery.

We have problems with the electrical company about every 2 years, they trim the trees under the powerlines, which includes 1500 feet of our woods, we keep meaning to go out and cut everything down in that section but just haven't done it (fighting chiggers, mosquitos, poison oak and ivy and sticker bushes). They trim all the tops and then throw them down, the goats always over feast, which although they are used to alot of brush, not that amounts without working for it, and not so much foliage at once...we always get bright green diarrhea! But neighbors, I would tell them thanks but no thanks and explain that I am raising dairy goats and not hogs. Vicki


----------



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

oh, my jaw just keeps dropping further and further down to the table. That is so scary. I hope everything works out OK for your goaters, and I bet your neighbors must feel awful! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

This is GoatDad's wife on my own account this time. Vicki, thank you for your post. What I was missing is the element of filling the rumen up to keep it moving to prevent it from impacting. Once you wrote it in that way everything that everyone else has been saying clicked. We were more focused on trying to figure out what it was and determining how toxic it was and how to deal with that. I think we've missed the small window that you were talking about, but I'm still hopeful that they are going to be OK. I'd really love to hear from people what we should do now. Here's an update:

From what Darin says (I'm stuck at work) they are all nibbling just a bit and drinking some water. They are all pooping solid poops. None of them is slinging cud anymore but our Nigerian still had a bit of foam coming out when he left to go get everything that everyone has suggested. He is getting charcoal, Therabloat and injectable B. We have Probios already. I can call him on his way home and tell him to get anything else he might need like oil if that's still a good idea at this point. Are we at the point where we should still be trying to fill their rumens and absorb any toxicity or should we be more focused on trying to rebuild at this point? And honestly what I most want to know from people is what kind of danger you think we are in and should we take them to a vet? We are about a 2 hour drive from UC Davis and can even take them there if need be. 

Thank you so much, everyone for all of your help and support! It really means a lot to us!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would think by now you are past the critical stage you might want to do something extra for the ND foaming.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

That is so scarry. I hope they pull through okay for you. I killed two great bucks in one night about three years ago. Talk about devestating. My boss had given me a bale of hay (baled off of his place) and he told me. "I don't want to give it to the horses cause it has johnson grass in it.) The warning bells should have gone off then, but this is cutting horse country, and they are extremely picky. I thought there would be just a little bit in there. I was milking and feeding at 10pm, and it was kinda dark, and I was kinda tired. I broke open the bale, threw half into the bucks, (there were 4 in the pen) and gave the rest to the girls. Well as it so happens, the half I threw to the boys, was almost all johnson grass I think it was a second cutting, what the girls got was almost all costal. I got up to go to work at 7 am the next morning, and my two best bucks inthe ben were deader than a door nail! They were the two most agressive toward the hay, and I guess that the gases/toxicity in the johnson grass caused them to bloat, and they died without me knowing they were in trouble. :down Lesson learned. If they say the hay has lots of weeds, or even "some" johnson grass......I pass. I'd rather feed the boys alfalfa, and worry about urinary calc.

But I sure hope things work out and they get better soon. :down


ps Vicki....good to know about getting the aquarium charcole and pulverising it. That can be found at almost any wal-mart, which are most open 24 hours.

Sheryl


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

Sondra, that is encouraging to hear! I was fixin to swoon right out of my chair here at work!

Sheryl, I am sorry to hear about your bucks.  I'm really hoping our boys will be OK and like you said, lesson learned. Part of our trouble was that we didn't have any of the things around that people reccomended and everything was closed. We don't have any really good one stop feed stores around so we've just never yet taken the time to drive all over and pick up one thing here and another there. Once Darin gets home we'll have a full arsenal of stuff that is all going into a tackle box (except the refrigerator stuff) to be our goat first aid. 

And it is handy to know about the aquarium charcoal. I also thought about burning some toast black which works very well in people but I didn't know about goats.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

The black burnt toast is NOTthe same as activated charcoal unless you are making your taost from very old wood!

"Activated Charcoal is NOT charred foods such as burned toast! Charred food is a product of charred proteins, fats, carbohydrates, and mineral salts and these have an adverse affect on the body, but Activated Charcoal is made from insoluble carbonized wood that has been oxidized by gases like steam or air at high temperatures. This oxidative process erodes the charcoal's internal surfaces which greatly increases its adsorption capacity by creating an internal network of very fine pores making it possible to adsorb almost 100 times it weight in toxins, bacteria, chemicals, unwanted medications, etc. by attaching to and holding on the foreign bodies so that they are passed out of the body by elimination and prevented from replicating as in the case of bad bacteria or prevented from being absorbed into the blood stream as in the case of chemicals, toxins, or medications."

from http://home.bluemarble.net/~heartcom/activatedcharcoal.html


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, I know it's not the same as activated charcoal but it still works great on my own tummy aches.  It's not going to help you much if you ingest poison but for good old fashioned upset stomach it works pretty darn well. Still, I did not know about goats which is why I did not give it to them. I was a veterinary technician for 3 years but it was all small animal care and no livestock so most of what I know doesn't apply.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

And how do you fill their stomach with oil, charcoal, or baking soda? Do you mix it in with grain and hope they eat it or do you tube feed? I'm just trying to imagine getting my bucks to stand still while I try to get a tube down them....while they are throwing up. Not that mine are, but I'm trying to learn in case I ever need to treat for poison ingestion.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They aren't throwing up. They sling thier head back and forth which slings the cud out of their cheek. Yes you have to run a tube down their throat, by putting your end into some water you can tell you are not in the lung, otherwise you would see bubbles, the smell of rumen contents is enough to assure you are in the rumen. You then syringe in oil, and whatever else you are going to do. A goat who needs to be tubed is an emergency you sit on them if you have to, to save their life. Vicki


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, that is a great tip....to put the tube in water and look for air bubbles. I have had to tube feed a puppy before and all I could do was HOPE I was in the stomach. Thank you. I'm learning so much.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

This is just all tooooooo familiar for me...when I found my buck slinging his cud I was unable to get anything in him it would just shoot right out. He had gorged himself on horse poo. Evidently, he had injested a quanity of mountain laurel and was trying to correct his tummy sit. by eating the poo. I tried everything to get in him.....he did end up dying, when I opened up his stomach he was completely packed...I mean no amount of anything was going to get into his rumen. I was shocked when I opened him up. I brought him to the vet, late, his temp was way down, which indicates his rumen was shutting down. Poor guy, it was awful. Praying for your goats


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> , by putting your end into some water you can tell you are not in the lung, otherwise you would see bubbles, the smell of rumen contents is enough to assure you are in the rumen.


Just to clarify though...don't go on bubbles alone...a bad case of bloat will also give bubbles as the air is escaping from an air packed rumen...as Vicki mentioned...smell the tube too...though in a panicky animal with panicky person. sometimes it is hard to tell what is smell from tube versus smelly, "rumen" mouth from the nasty contents (cud slinging , etc) already present!!

A no-fail technique that has always workedf or me in any species I have had to tube is to take 
a stethescope (any cheap one will do), or your ear and assuming you have a helper...listen to the area right behind the rib cage on the left side as someone blows on the end of the tube...if you hear gurgling noises..tube is good. No sounds...reposition and try again. I listen 2 or 3 times just to be sure. This combined with the techniques above will give some added comfort you aren't going to drown the animal or give it a fatal case of pneumonia!!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Um, maybe you should kindly ask your neighbors to NEVER throw anything over the fence in the future. Sounds like they've got tons of stuff your goats don't need, and even grass clippings can be harmful if fed when they are fermenting. Glad to hear your goats are getting better, hope they continue in that mode and have not suffered permanant damage.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

When my vet showed me how to tube he did several checks to make sure the tube was in the right place. He held the tube to his cheek first and felt a constant flow of air which was gas escaping from the rumen. He said if it was in the lung the air would flow in and out. Then he blew into the tube while feeling her rumen. He also pressed her rumen hard and green fluid came out of the tube. He didn't put anything into the tube until after that.


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

This morning we have 2 that look like they are going to be just fine, one that looks to be over slinging his cud but now has a cough, and one that we are still really worried about. He would not hold still for us to do much with him until he was feeling really terrible. I'm going home at lunch to check on them all and if he doesn't look like he's getting any better I'll take him to a vet. My fingers are still crossed!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, I hope they all recover for you!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

goodness! I hope they all get better! What a nightmare!


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all of your help! It looks like our boys are going to pull through! At noon I checked on the one that looked so bad this morning and he was nibbling his grain and drinking some water which is what the others did when they started to get better. So I am breathing a sigh of relief that they are all going to be OK and that from here on out we just have to focus on getting their rumens back into good shape and offering whatever kind of supportive care they might need. I really can't say thanks enough for everyone's help - it meant so much to us both!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is GOOD news! Thanks for the update


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy to hear they are recovering.

L


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Real glad to hear of their improvement. Tammy


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Yay!! and...WHEW!!!!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to hear the worst is over and they are going to make it.

When we first got goats back in the late 80's we had nubians. Before the days of the internet it was hard to have information at your fingertips, literally. I knew zip about goats and the little bit I did know came from our 4-H meetings and contacts with other local breeders. I had no clue rhododendron bushes were toxic. One Saturday morning I got up to do chores and one of the does was vomiting (it looked to me at the time like vomit) and had the runs, both ends. She had also escaped from her pen. I had NEVER seen such a sick animal in all my life and I grew up on a farm. I quickly called the vet. Darn.....out on a vet call, but his secretary said she would tell him. The vet called back, lucky for us he was at the neighbors farm 1/2 mile away and would come. He took one look and said it looked to him like she ate a poisinious plant and asked if I had any azeleas or rhododendron bushes about. I said I had a rhododendron bush. Checked it and lo and behold! He tubed mineral oil and then gave her an antibiotic. She survived. 

The other time I had to deal with bloat was when several yrs later my prized milking buck Magellan got out of his pen in the night and, "partied" in the grain bin. It was New years Eve and the last person in the barn had forgotten to latch the gate and then forgot to put the lid to the grain bin down. The next morning I went out to do chores and poor Magellan is looking like he had a hangover! :shocked :jawdrop I saw his stomach was bloated and knew he had eaten too much grain. Called the vet......he said to get a bottle, the kind that looks like a hair dye bottle or enema. Enema!!!!! :eek Don't tell me I have to give him an enema! "Noooooo"...he says, just fill it with mineral oil and pour down the hatch! He then said to massage his stomach and walk him til he blows from both ends! Then after give him probios, baking soda (hmmmm...can't remember now if that was before walking or after, will have to check) and an antibiotic so he doesn't get pnemonia. Well...I walked and walked and walked and finally he blew from both ends.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear your goats are doing well  Lots of good advice on this topic for tubing and taking care of your goats...thanks to all who have added their stories and wisdome


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

we gave the activated charcoal (in capsules) via a baling gun like copper boluses.


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

Bernice, thank you for sharing your story! We are learning as fast as we can but I know zip about goats myself. It's extremely frustrating to me to not know what to do for them, and even more scary to not have a local vet that we can easily contact to help us either! It has made me feel better to read that other people have struggled with their goats too. I was thinking this morning that since I'm going to have to learn so much about goat care anyway I should just make it official and go to vet school! :rofl


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, they are all well and acting like the head butting food hogs that they are. Thanks to everyone that helped. I believe it was the baking soda that fixed them along with the vit B and Probios. I say this because I could only get baking soda in 3 of the 4 the first day. The 3 I got it in where much better in 24 hours the one I couldn't was still very sick. I managed to get some baking soda in him when he finally gave up running away from me. He instantly started foaming green at the mouth and was sick for another 12 hours and came back on the same schedule as the others just a day late. The baking soda was the first thing I thought of and pretty much all I had so I used it and I believe it saved their lives. Now I have more things in my goat kit for any future problems and am going to build a full kit over the next couple of weeks. If there are people that don't have an emergency kit for your goats get one. I found out on a holiday how important that was. Also, if you have well meaning neighbors you might want to post no feeding signs on your fence line.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep when I first got goats (you know goats will eat anything) well the neighbors filled their pen with hot dogs/beans/ buns and anything else they had left over from 4th of July party. YEH right after a firm talk with them it never happened again.


----------

